# Congrats Toine!



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

I've always hated his game, yet I've also always had a soft spot for him.

I'm glad to see him get a ring.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Good he got his ring...

...still hope he gets hit by a bus.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> Good he got his ring...
> 
> ...still hope he gets hit by a bus.


Me2


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

haters...keep throwin salt...yall better enjoy it cuz toine gettin a ring is as close as celtic fans r gonna get for a looooooooooooong time...im not bein a pessimist im just bein real...i dont do that optimism **** im sorry...



ps...i believe this makes me 10 for 10 in predictions for this NBA season....please refer to me as #1AWFstradamus from now on...thank you :biggrin:


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

who says toine's a cancer??that dude has just won himself a ring Danny!!

anyway,congrats toine...you have finally found your home


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> haters...keep throwin salt...yall better enjoy it cuz toine gettin a ring is as close as celtic fans r gonna get for a looooooooooooong time...im not bein a pessimist im just bein real...i dont do that optimism **** im sorry...


pessimist.

Walker as the #1 or #2 option = bad. 

Walker as a role player = better.

But this finals series was not about Walker. He's a footnote. It truly was a team effort with King Wade leading the show. As much as it pains me to say this...*props to Pat Riley.*


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Oh - and I will publicly state I owe #1AW some points. 4000 I think right?


----------



## Seth (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm a big fan of 'toine, and I'm very happy to see him succeed. It's a strong testament to his professional character that he would accept his role and contribute to what should be the ultimate goal of a driven professsional athlete: a championship. :cheers:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I suppose congratulations are due to Danny, too. This is, after all, his second title winner. And, if you think about it, as Terry was a key component to the Mavs' run, Danny had a hand in both teams. Now, Danny, do you think you could stop thinking of ways to help other teams win titles and start thinking about ways to help _us_ win one?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> I suppose congratulations are due to Danny, too. This is, after all, his second title winner. And, if you think about it, as Terry was a key component to the Mavs' run, Danny had a hand in both teams. Now, Danny, do you think you could stop thinking of ways to help other teams win titles and start thinking about ways to help _us_ win one?



In Danny NBA teams trust!


Anyway, I think it's time to start chaning the phrase "no team with Antoine will ever win a championship" to "no team with Antoine will ever win two championships."

:cheers: Antoine.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> pessimist.
> 
> Walker as the #1 or #2 option = bad.
> 
> ...



ok i can understtand the pessimist label but do u REALLY see the celts contending for a championship in the next 5 years???...they might make the playoffs in a couple of years or so but they are not going to be championship contenders any time soon...thats just the reality of the situation...


and walker may be a footnote but hes a footnote that put up a double double in the deciding game of the nba finals and sparked his team coming out of halftime with 10 pts and 8 rebounds in the 3rd quarter...(and also a walker wiggle while laying on the ground :biggrin: )...his performance in the playoffs was immensly better than in the regualr season and he stepped it up when needed...wade was the superstar the kids amazing...shaq was shaq...but if it wasnt for ppl like walker haslem and posey the heat would not have won this championship


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Walker did have a big third quarter last night - and I was waiting for you to comment on that walker "mini-wiggle" while on the floor. 

After Wades monster series the props goes to Riley for motivating guys like Walker to do what was asked to work towards a goal. If Walker early in his career had a smarter and tougher coach he could possibly of had a different career. 

Within 5 years? Yes I see the Celtics having a championship level team in this time.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> In Danny NBA teams trust!


Maybe we can get Danny a job as Portland or Phoenix's DBO? Then he can deal us Shawn Marion for Wally Szcerbiak & Tony Allen. :bsmile:


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Maybe we can get Danny a job as Portland or Phoenix's DBO? Then he can deal us Shawn Marion for Wally Szcerbiak & Tony Allen. :bsmile:


And while he's at it, a Raef + Greene for Nash and Amare.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

It's not so much that I mind that we won't be able to live with #1AWF for the next year, it's that 
Paul still doesn't have a ring and AW does.  
That said, props to the Heat, AW included. They played one of the most gritty, dirty down in the mud series I've seen in a long time and got it done. 
And to whomever suggested I was crazy for preferring Riley to Doc, SEZ YOU!!!
:cheers:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Since I have already eaten some crow let's not forget: 

Walker last night was 0-6 on threes helping keep the game closer then is could have been.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

eleven rebounds

big baskets


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> eleven rebounds
> 
> big baskets


no question. He was far from perfect - but he was certainly a solid contributor.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> eleven rebounds
> 
> big baskets


Not to mention that beautiful outlet pass to Honky Fudge which led to the Mourning jam.


----------



## gruntbygod (Jun 21, 2006)

I was Up and Down on Walker when he played for us, but 1) I was disappointed when we traded him to dallas, 2) Happy we got him back, 3) refer to 1
Im glad he won a championship, wasnt like we were in the playoffs anyway:devil_2:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Since I have already eaten some crow let's not forget:
> 
> Walker last night was 0-6 on threes helping keep the game closer then is could have been.


He went to the line three times though. Case Closed!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> He went to the line three times though. Case Closed!


 :biggrin: I think that's his record!

He's still junk.

They would have been better off keeping Eddie Jones.

Antoine Walker was supposed to come in and be the the consistent third scorer and playmaker especially in the playoffs. During the playoffs he averaged: 13.3 points, 5.6 rebounds, 2.4 assists, 40.2% from the field and 32.4% from three.

Last year Eddie Jones averaged more points (13.7), more rebounds (5.8 , more assists (2.6), shot a better FG% (45.5) and 3PT% (40%). As well as Less TO's, more steals. more blocks, had a A/TO ratio and shot a higher FT%.

Essentially he bested Antoine Walker across the board in EVERY major statistical category. As well as being the better defender by 25 miles.

In the end Miami won a championship and Walker did have some select moments where he played well - props to that. But they aren't paying him all that money to play well in select spots. He was supposed to come in a be consistent third option. 

Statically he was actually a step back from the guy he was supposed to replace. Across the board. In every category.

:cheers:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> :biggrin: I think that's his record!
> 
> He's still junk.
> 
> ...


...and with all of that Walker 1 championship, Jones 0 championships with Miami. Good game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

sorry causeway but i think your whole arguement is mute...you are acting like they traded jones for walker...no...they traded jones for walker williams and posey....you cant even do that on NBA live...and im too lazy to actually look at the numbers but i guarantee that walker williams and posey combuned gave them better numbers than jones did alone...


also...how much "better off" could they have been keeping eddie jones...they won the championship...whats better off than that??? winning it in 5 games instead of 6??


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> also...how much "better off" could they have been keeping eddie jones...they won the championship...whats better off than that??? winning it in 5 games instead of 6??


sure


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

And the trade was not Jones for Walker, Williams and Posey. It was:

Eddie Jones to the Memphis Grizzlies, Rasual Butler to the New Orleans Hornets, and a 2006 second round draft pick, a conditional second round draft pick, Qyntel Woods and the draft rights to Albert Miralles to the Boston Celtics for Chucker-Man.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> And the trade was not Jones for Walker, Williams and Posey. It was:
> 
> Eddie Jones to the Memphis Grizzlies, Rasual Butler to the New Orleans Hornets, *and a 2006 second round draft pick, a conditional second round draft pick, Qyntel Woods and the draft rights to Albert Miralles* to the Boston Celtics for Chucker-Man.


The Heat got ripped in that deal...all they have to show for it is a championship. What bums.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> The Heat got ripped in that deal...all they have to show for it is a championship. What bums.


I think some guys named Shaq and Wade - among others - helped get that championship.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> I think some guys named Shaq and Wade - among others - helped get that championship.




we are not taking any of the credit away from wade and shaq...all i am saying is that wade and shaq were there last year too and they didnt even make it to the finals...but this year with toine and posey and williams and zo they made it to the finals and won...could they have done it without trading jones and rasual for toine posey and jwill??? maybe...maybe not...noone will ever know...but the one thing everyone does know is that they DID win the championship with walker posey and williams and they didnt with jones and butler...so im willing to say that those 3 played a significant role in the heat being champions as we speak...so why second guess the move??? it worked bottom line


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> ...and with all of that Walker 1 championship, Jones 0 championships with Miami. Good game.


:rofl: :rotf: :rofl:

Yeah, they would have been so much better off without Walker & Posey and having Eddie Jones deliver 10/3/2 numbers in the postseason. And EJ would definitely have taken over the third quarter of game 6 with 10 points and eight boards. 

:rofl: :rotf: :rofl:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Settle down you lovers of Antoine Walker and 0-6 three point shooting - which by the way that's also something Eddie Jones would not do. But I gave Walker some props. I am just pointing out his big fat warts as well.

But the biggest difference for the Heat from last season to this was not Walker. The difference was Superman Duane Wade had a rib injury and Pat Riley was not roming the sidelines - and the Heat lost in game 7 of the ECF's to the better Larry Brown coached Pistons.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Settle down you lovers of Antoine Walker and 0-6 three point shooting - which by the way that's also something Eddie Jones would not do. But I gave Walker some props. I am just pointing out his big fat warts as well.


I'd settle for 0-30 shooting per night if he brings me a championship.



> But the biggest difference for the Heat from last season to this was not Walker. The difference was Superman Duane Wade had a rib injury and Pat Riley was not roming the sidelines - and the Heat lost in game 7 of the ECF's to the better Larry Brown coached Pistons.


No one is saying it was Walker alone who's made the biggest difference, but he had a big part in it just like Posey, Zo and Williams.

And while we're talking about last years (well 2 years ago now) playoffs and the Heat's shortcomings it was because Shaq got shot down and had NOBODY to pass to. What they did the following offseason is add shooters (as well as a "Volume" Shooter, if you please) that would shoot and make shots in, in order to advance to the finals and try to win the championship.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I'd settle for 0-30 shooting per night if he brings me a championship.


If he brings Wade and Shaq and Pat with him - you'd have a good shot at that championship.




aquaitious said:


> No one is saying it was Walker alone who's made the biggest difference, but he had a big part in it just like Posey, Zo and Williams.
> 
> And while we're talking about last years (well 2 years ago now) playoffs and the Heat's shortcomings it was because Shaq got shot down and had NOBODY to pass to. What they did the following offseason is add shooters (as well as a "Volume" Shooter, if you please) that would shoot and make shots in, in order to advance to the finals and try to win the championship.


agreed. They added shooters and they added depth. so I will say it again - props to Riley for those moves. And not just for bringing those guys in. More importantly for getting them to play as a championship team. The Heat are drinking the champagne.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I'd settle for 0-30 shooting per night if he brings me a championship.


You realise that that _edit _makes the rest of us Celtics fans look bad? Someone better tell Peter to go back to writing idiotic columns for the Globe and stay away from places like this, basketball isn't his strong suit. :laugh:


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Congrats Toine, I'm glad to see you get one.

But I can't stand people when they say we should have kept 'Toine, because with or without him we would be/are nowhere near close to contending for a championship. Let me reiterate my point, Antoine is a hell of a player, but certainly not capable of carrying a team (without Shaq and DWade) to a championship.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> Congrats Toine, I'm glad to see you get one.
> 
> But I can't stand people when they say we should have kept 'Toine, because with or without him we would be/are nowhere near close to contending for a championship. Let me reiterate my point, Antoine is a hell of a player, but certainly not capable of carrying a team (without Shaq and DWade) to a championship.



so does that mean that washington should get rid of arenas...because with or without him they arent winning a championship...or memphis with gasol...because with or without him they arent winning a championship etc etc...

the fact is we were MUCH closer to winning a championsip with toine and paul than we are now...i dont feel like getting into details but this team isnt leading us anywhere and its only a _hope_ that they get back to the level that paul and antoine already had the team at


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Closer schmoser. That team peaked and did not have a legit shot at a title.


----------



## AntoineWalkerFan (Apr 9, 2003)

Antoine's numbers didn't beat Eddie Jones but his stats came when the Heat needed them most. Against NJ and Chicago when Wade was having horrible games Walker took over. Eddie Jones never did that. Eddie was crucified for the fact that he never showed up when the team needed it most.
Walker won them the NJ series and Pat Riley even was quoted saying "we don't make the finals without Antoine" The NJ coach said the exact same thing.

Antoine scored 10 points and had 8 rebounds in the third quarter of game 6 against Dallas. He got them an 8 point lead. It wasn't until he stopped shooting that Dallas got back into the game.

I understand some of the people at this board have this biased hatred for Antoine that I will never comprehend but Antoine deserves a lot of credit for what he did for Miami <b> "when it mattered "</b>
You can't take this title away from him.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Let me preface this by saying I don't think I _hate_ anyone; certainly I don't hate 'Toine. 

I find him immensely entertaining(on a team I don't care about); I genuinely do think he's a winner, guys in the league might learn a thing or two from #8 when it comes to caring about more than $.

That said,hopefully now he can play five minutes of basketball without making that boo-hoo face like when my girlfriend got sand in her vagina playing drunk volleyball w me @ waterworks...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Antoine's numbers didn't beat Eddie Jones but his stats came when the Heat needed them most. Against NJ and Chicago when Wade was having horrible games Walker took over. Eddie Jones never did that. Eddie was crucified for the fact that he never showed up when the team needed it most.
> Walker won them the NJ series and Pat Riley even was quoted saying "we don't make the finals without Antoine" The NJ coach said the exact same thing.
> 
> Antoine scored 10 points and had 8 rebounds in the third quarter of game 6 against Dallas. He got them an 8 point lead. It wasn't until he stopped shooting that Dallas got back into the game.
> ...




HAS ANYONE ELSE NOTICED THAT THERES ANOTHER ONE OF ME!!! WOOT WOOT :cheers:


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

God Bless You Guys....at's all there is can be said bout that...and don't fight, plenty of toine #1 fandom to go around I reckon...


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh, also, Woot Woot to you too brother.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> HAS ANYONE ELSE NOTICED THAT THERES ANOTHER ONE OF ME!!! WOOT WOOT :cheers:


Actually yes, yes I did.

Except that he's not "another one of you," but rather "you're another one of him."

He's registered way before you and has a Antoine Walker site...a site that he hasn't updated in years, but either way it's an Antoine Walker site.

EDIT: He has updated it recently, but at the time I looked (about a year ago I believe) he didn't have an update in months.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Actually yes, yes I did.
> 
> Except that he's not "another one of you," but rather "you're another one of him."
> 
> ...




if this is true antoinewalkerfan then u should update your site...ill be more than glad to help in any way i can :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Antoine's numbers didn't beat Eddie Jones


Yes, they did. I don't have to like Walker to admit that he's better than the remains of Eddie Jones. Jones delivered 10/3/2 for Memphis while playing poor defense at the SG spot, the only position he can play anymore. It speaks volumes for how bad Jones is/was that Antoine Walker represents an upgrade, but there it is. I don't have to like him to admit that he's better than Moobs Scalabrine (hey, wasn't there a race-troll here claiming that Moobs was a key piece of the puzzle that would return Boston to glory?). I was fine with the Walker deal until the front office decided to appeal to the inbred demographic by squandering a very valuable trade exception on AnIckau, which turned a good deal into a completely worthless one. Though the race-trolls celebrated it, which was apparently its only point.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

From the guy who uses ****** any time a white player comes up it's now funny how often you use ther term "race troll".


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Another instance of baiting/personal attacks will result in the deletion/edit of posts and/or the locking of this thread.

- Premier*


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ya'll done did it now...u pissed off prem...way to go


----------

